# North America 3DS Release Thread



## Jeremy (Mar 27, 2011)

Got the 3DS today?  Post your thoughts here.  I'll be getting mine in the afternoon.  No midnight opening at the GameStop here.


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2011)

*release

I'll be getting mine tomorrow morning. I guess we can all exchange friend codes in this thread too. Even if you don't have any online games (SSFIV) yet... the friend codes are universal so once games like AC and Mario Kart come out you'll already have some people on your friends list.

EDIT: 3DS GET! 

3737-9525-5772 Justin
Let me know if you add me and I'll add you back.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 27, 2011)

I got mine from a midnight launch, it's blown my mind. Didn't think they could do it. 

I'll post FC later, sleep now.

5155-2910-8321 Trent


----------



## Phil (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm getting mine tomorrow morning. No midnight openings where I live.
I'll add my FC then.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2011)

Got it  So cool!


----------



## MasterC (Mar 27, 2011)

It's so weird how Nintendo releases game consoles at a month or day that is close to my Birthday.So I might get my 3DS in about within two months.


----------



## Morkie (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I'll just wait until the 3DS lite comes out.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 27, 2011)

DAY-UM @ Amazon promotions.  After pre-ordering the 3DS, Rayman 3DS, and Street Fighter 4, I wound up with $55 of credit.  I pre-ordered Ridge Racer when I had $20 and got an extra $10, which led to this:


----------



## Josh (Mar 27, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> DAY-UM @ Amazon promotions.  After pre-ordering the 3DS, Rayman 3DS, and Street Fighter 4, I wound up with $55 of credit.  I pre-ordered Ridge Racer when I had $20 and got an extra $10, which led to this:


 
Wow, That's pretty cheap.


----------



## Zex (Mar 27, 2011)

My buddy got it. After begging me to get an xbox for years today he said "screw the xbox dude get a 3ds"
Must be pretty wonderful.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 27, 2011)

This thread is pretty quiet, where are all the impressions?  The wait 'till tomorrow is proving to be difficult...


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 27, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> This thread is pretty quiet, where are all the impressions?  The wait 'till tomorrow is proving to be difficult...


 
Not many people are getting them, it seems. Atleast not on this forum.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 27, 2011)

I got it at the midnight release.

Not as much people as I expected, but meh.


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2011)

3DS GET!

I ended up purchasing Pilotwings, Steel Diver and Nintendogs. Wasn't busy at all and they had like 15 units for walk-ins even if you didn't pre-order.

I haven't played any game yet, just Face Raiders and AR Games. I <3 Face Raiders. I like the subtle 3D in menus. Gonna pop in Pilotwings soon.

I didn't get SSF, but add me anyways for later online games!

3737-9525-5772 Justin

Let me know if you add me and I'll add you back. Added you Tom.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2011)

There's only so much you can do on the 3DS today, but once may comes, it's going to be awesome!!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 27, 2011)

Graphics are really good imo.

Street Fighter is good.  Great controls.

0430-8278-7210

edit2: fixed FC


----------



## Lobo (Mar 27, 2011)

The 3D made me crap rainbow bricks. I got street fighter and nintendogs along with it.


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 27, 2011)

The 3DS is AMAZING. Totally worth the 4 hour wait till midnight at game stop (course I got there at nine though )
FC:4382-1970-1742
I currently only of SSIV for the 3DS but I plan on getting pilot wings or nintendogs soon.
Add me if ya like .


----------



## Phil (Mar 27, 2011)

My FC: 1332-7705-4957.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 27, 2011)

This **** looks pretty cool but there's no way I can afford it. I also don't think I'd play it enough to get the full value.

Also, does the 3D hurt your eyes any?


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 27, 2011)

Fabioisonfire said:


> This **** looks pretty cool but there's no way I can afford it. I also don't think I'd play it enough to get the full value.
> 
> Also, does the 3D hurt your eyes any?


 From my experinces no. Of course 3D has never bothered me, so I would assume it varies for every person.

Also just an FYI I've added Phil Tom and Jeremy so far.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 27, 2011)

Fabioisonfire said:


> This **** looks pretty cool but there's no way I can afford it. I also don't think I'd play it enough to get the full value.
> 
> Also, does the 3D hurt your eyes any?


No, the 3D hasn't hurt my eyes once. I'm sure if you actually see what the 3D looks like you'll like it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 27, 2011)

Could you also give me a few bullet points? I've read some stuff but I'm still not 100% on everything.

I heard something about achievements? Easier to have friends and whatnot? Some sort of coin system?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 27, 2011)

Fabioisonfire said:


> This **** looks pretty cool but there's no way I can afford it. I also don't think I'd play it enough to get the full value.
> 
> Also, does the 3D hurt your eyes any?


 
I've heard of a few people getting headaches and bloodshot eyes, others it doesn't seem to affect though.


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 27, 2011)

Fabioisonfire said:


> Could you also give me a few bullet points? I've read some stuff but I'm still not 100% on everything.
> 
> I heard something about achievements? Easier to have friends and whatnot? Some sort of coin system?


 
Achivements, kinda. Easier to have friends, well its only one friend code so yah, coin system, every 100 steps you take=coin coins can be used to buy AR games and mii's/puzzle pieces in the street pass games. You can earn a max of 10 coins per day.
ALSO: One of the best uses of 3D as of now is the spinning wind on SSF, it looks like it really is coming out at you.


----------



## Phil (Mar 27, 2011)

@Jason
Yeah.
After a while it does.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 27, 2011)

The coin idea is pretty novel, encourages both to carry it everywhere and to do _something_ active, whether it be walking or shaking it. Now, does the 3D seem more like a (forgive the commonly used expression) gimmick that is thrown in your face or is it more subtly implemented?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 27, 2011)

It blew my mind. I was worried it wouldn't be as cool as it is, but it is. Don't have any games or it yet, though. I'm playing with the AR cards and the Face Raider.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 27, 2011)

Fabioisonfire said:


> The coin idea is pretty novel, encourages both to carry it everywhere and to do _something_ active, whether it be walking or shaking it. Now, does the 3D seem more like a (forgive the commonly used expression) gimmick that is thrown in your face or is it more subtly implemented?


 
It's the latter. The 3D adds to the experience and makes it seem more realistic. Way better than any motion control scheme.

FC: 0173-1299-3353

Added Jeremy, Tom, & Justin.


----------



## jebug29 (Mar 27, 2011)

Name: Jesse
FC: 1805-2170-5611


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm getting it tomorrow. Just got back from florida, so gamestop is closed.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2011)

It's amazing.

1118-0227-9186


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 28, 2011)

OH BOY HERE COMES MY OPINION

the system itself feels cheap as all hell, unless it's closed.  then it just kinda feels cheap.  i didn't get one, but i've held/tried my little brother's.

he didn't get a game with it, but from what i've heard (thanks, andy), none are really "worth it" at this point.  hard enough playing street fighter correctly with a ps3 controller.

I know you've said that you don't see how they can improve/change anything about the 3ds at this point, tye..  after holding it in my hands, the entire thing should be improved.  the "buttons" below the touch screen feel cheap.  i thought they were touch-activated, until i applied more pressure and.. wait, that's an actual button?

the 3d I saw (though it wasn't in an actual game, granted) wasn't impressive enough.. imo.  the effect is cool, and impressive, but it wasn't enough for me to consider a purchase, much less to develop a game relying on it.  hopefully kid icarus will prove that incorrect.

it felt like a dsi with an analog stick shoved on.  that is my opinion/take on it.  a cheap dsi.  the dsi feels more complete, finished, polished..

i feel like making the comparison to the ds "phat", but that seems unfair, for some reason.  at first i was jelly of him, or just mad that he got one out of pure luck (didn't know a thing about it before the night-of) but now i just don't care about this system.

unless they have a stellar lineup of games ready within the year, i doubt this will get a purchase from me.  

from the look of pokemon black on it, i'm not going to trade in my lite. (like i was gonna do that anyway, lol)  it looks awful.  dunno how they managed that.

edit: oh, and the 3d's cool.  not amazing, just cool.  if i didn't touch on that somewhere in the post.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 28, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> ...hard enough playing street fighter correctly with a ps3 controller...
> 
> it felt like a dsi with an analog stick shoved on.  that is my opinion/take on it.  a cheap dsi.  the dsi feels more complete, finished, polished..


Does not compute.  Just because you're having control issues w/ Street Fighter (on another console, no less) doesn't mean you can call the 3DS a "DSi with an analog stick".


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't think it feels cheap at all... I think you may be trying too hard to be critical of it.

edit:  It's the best handheld analog yet.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> I don't think it feels cheap at all... I think you may be trying too hard to be critical of it.
> 
> edit:  It's the best handheld analog yet.


 
Yeah.  I can definitely think of a few cases where "cheap" is an appropriate descriptor, though -- 0.3 megapixel camera, anyone?  Then again, the DSi had the same ones... so....


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 28, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Does not compute.  Just because you're having control issues w/ Street Fighter (on another console, no less) doesn't mean you can call the 3DS a "DSi with an analog stick".


 no, you don't understand.

it being a dsi with an analog stick has nothing to do with control issues, with any game..  i'm simply saying that street fighter is hard enough with a solid, real controller.. adding on that you have to support the console itself (though you have to do with every other handheld game.. i dunno)

my only reason for bringing up the control issue with street fighter was that it was meant for a six button layout with an arcade stick.. having a controller shifts away from that, having fewer buttons (no turbo/macro buttons) just makes things a bit harder.

i dunno.  i haven't played SF on the 3ds, but i don't see it working as well as a console version.  just my personal opinion.

and the 3ds does just feel like a buffed up dsi, to me.. but, i guess anything would be.  there's only so much you can add to freshen things up, i guess.

i don't know how the gyroscope will be used, i guess that's something to keep an eye out for.. but it's a bit far fetched, imo.
i dunno.  i just really feel like it was rushed, or is unfinished.. it doesn't look as professional as the ds lite/i..  it reminds me way too much of the ds phat.

edit:  i like the analog stick, but as for it being the best handheld analog stick yet.. it's competition is what, the psp's nub?

it felt a bit better (more loose/free) than the gamecube/console's sticks, but that's an unfair comparison, since handheld vs consoles = lol

i can't get over:
-the headphone jack being oddly placed
-the select/home/start buttons
-how it feels like a buffed up dsi
-resemblance in some way of the ds phat

again, the 3d's cool, i'm looking forward to the game lineup, maybe something will save it.  i'm very glad i didn't buy it myself, though.  definitely waiting for an update.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm coming from DS, not DS Lite (DS isn't as bright, so it doesn't look as good), but I think the 3DS graphics are amazing.


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> I'm coming from DS, not DS Lite (DS isn't as bright, so it doesn't look as good), but I think the 3DS graphics are amazing.


 
Yeah, I'm impressed by the graphics... at least for a Nintendo handheld. Besides, launch titles usually aren't so great in that department in the first place so we may even see better.


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmm... I feel like my hinge is a little too wobbly... Does anyone else feel that way? Put your 3DS in the normal hinge position when you play and then press on it a little with your finger towards closed position. Is it a little wobbly?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone else finding it impossible to update?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2011)

Justin said:


> Hmm... I feel like my hinge is a little too wobbly... Does anyone else feel that way? Put your 3DS in the normal hinge position when you play and then press on it a little with your finger towards closed position. Is it a little wobbly?


 
Not for me. 

I think everyone's either getting paranoid something is wrong with their system because it is new, or they're TRYING to find things wrong with it.


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Anyone else finding it impossible to update?


 
How so? Go to System Settings and the last page has the update option. Worked perfect for me.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 28, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Anyone else finding it impossible to update?


 
It says that my system is already up to date.

My FC is 2363-5630-7977.


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 28, 2011)

Well since it seems I'm not going to arkansas till wednesday, I can go ahead and post some more.

I agree with bacon people are just looking for things to complain about.

Also Justin I think it might just be your hinge, mine barely moves when I push it *on the hinge*.

Also I've added Tye and nook ;D.

Anyone make some good mii's and have QR codes? I tried getting a QR code of that one huge compiliation website and got a link and luigi mii .

Edit:Just took a photo of the round door knob on my door in 3d, LOOKS AMAZING!


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 28, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Not for me.
> 
> I think everyone's either getting paranoid something is wrong with their system because it is new, or they're TRYING to find things wrong with it.


 the hinge felt loose for me, compared to my ds lite.  dunno if it's more resilient and just looser.. but i don't like how that feels, out of the box..


----------



## Phil (Mar 28, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Anyone else finding it impossible to update?


 
I was. I disabled my firewall settings from my router so I could update.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2011)

I went to the system updates area, but it won't let me update it. An error keeps occurring.


----------



## Phil (Mar 28, 2011)

When I tried updating I kept getting this message "An error has occurred. Unable to update''
So, I disabled my firewall and it updated.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, wobbly hinge here too, and the damn thing creaks for some reason too.  My circle pad seems to randomly get stuck also.  Gah.  Impressive machine, otherwise.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2011)

Mine works fine, other than the fact that I have to figure out how to get into my router's site to add my 3DS's IP to the exceptions. Damn Time Warner...


----------



## SockHead (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's my code if anyone wants it: 4425 1466 4485


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 28, 2011)

RIDDDDGEEE RACER looks trippy.  Yikes.  Street Fighter also awesome.  The AR games are OMGWTFASDASDAlsjdlkj, especially the AR Shot ones.  This thing is impresssive.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 28, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> RIDDDDGEEE RACER looks trippy.  Yikes.  Street Fighter also awesome.  The AR games are OMGWTFASDASDAlsjdlkj, especially the AR Shot ones.  This thing is impresssive.


 
Wanna play Street Fighter later? I'm still getting used to the controls. D:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 28, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Wanna play Street Fighter later? I'm still getting used to the controls. D:


 
For sure man!  Still need to set up my friend code/Mii, though.  Will let ya know once I do.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 28, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> For sure man!  Still need to set up my friend code/Mii, though.  Will let ya know once I do.


 
Awesome! I've tried wifi on it already, and there was like no lag at all!


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2011)

Personally, I'm loving it. I got Pilot Wings and Nintendogs + Cats. I think I'll return Pilot Wings though, because I'm not really enjoying it. The 3D looks amazing, and I love the gyroscope. Face Raiders is really fun. The AR cards are wonderful, although I'm a little disappointed that all  you can do with the "hero" cards is make them pose. The face detection photo mii thing is pretty close. I love the slide pad. I thought it would be awkward having the d-pad be right below it, but I was wrong. The stylus placement isn't really my cup of tea, and the battery life is kind of short, but it's hard not to expect with all of the 3D and whatnot. Overall, really nice system, glad I got it. I'm looking forward to more games coming out.

My code is 0430-8287-3596. Add me if you want, just let me know so I can add you back!

I added Sock Head, Nook, Tye, Jesse, Bacon Boy, Phil, Entei Slider, Jeremy, Tom, and Justin.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 28, 2011)

Added everyone in this thread.  Make sure you add me. 0430-8278-7210


----------



## Phil (Mar 28, 2011)

I added everyone who posted there FC.


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2011)

As have I.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 28, 2011)

FFFFFUUUU @ the 3D effect in Rayman.  So good.  Have a bit of a headache from it, though, and everything on my PC monitor is looking oddly 3D...


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> FFFFFUUUU @ the 3D effect in Rayman.  So good.  Have a bit of a headache from it, though, and everything on my PC monitor is looking oddly 3D...


 
Have you tried Pilotwings yet? My eyes burned on the slider at full 3D for a while.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Mar 29, 2011)

Justin said:


> Have you tried Pilotwings yet? My eyes burned on the slider at full 3D for a while.


 
I should be getting Pilotwings and Nintendogs on Wednesday... so far I haven't tolerated full 3D for any of the games except Street Fighter, which has the most tame 3D effect out of the ones I've tried.  Ridge Racer on full 3D was basically double vision, but right around the half-way point was awesome.  Same with Rayman.

Edit - Oops, meant to post from my account.  Haha.


----------



## Callie (Mar 29, 2011)

Justin said:


> Have you tried Pilotwings yet? My eyes burned on the slider at full 3D for a while.


 
Yeah, I've been having mine on half, anymore gives me a headache.


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> I should be getting Pilotwings and Nintendogs on Wednesday... so far I haven't tolerated full 3D for any of the games except Street Fighter, which has the most tame 3D effect out of the ones I've tried.  Ridge Racer on full 3D was basically double vision, but right around the half-way point was awesome.  Same with Rayman.
> 
> Edit - Oops, meant to post from my account.  Haha.


 
Yeah, I shouldn't say burned... it's more like so much double vision it's unplayable and hurt a little. However if you get it at the right amount, Pilotwings is amazing. And for content... Those who said it was super low on content, assuming you enjoy replaying at all for better scores (and you will, it judges on more then just time) there is plenty of game time to be had. Street fighter is really easy on the eyes, but I find the depth is still really good on the backgrounds in battles.

Enjoying your brother's account? ha.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll be getting mine when it is released here in two days.


----------



## 3D MoneyTree (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm gett'n mine next week.Hey anyone got victini yet?I'm having problems getting it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 29, 2011)

I want to get Asphalt. Looks awesome.


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I want to get Asphalt. Looks awesome.


 
http://www.metacritic.com/game/3ds/asphalt-3d/critic-reviews

Be warned. If you must get a racing game, it's looking like Ridge Racer is the better choice.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 29, 2011)

Might get it in Easter or on the 24th of May (my birthday).


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 29, 2011)

Justin said:


> http://www.metacritic.com/game/3ds/asphalt-3d/critic-reviews
> 
> Be warned. If you must get a racing game, it's looking like Ridge Racer is the better choice.


 
Yea, I heard the frame rate on Asphalt sucked. I can't decide. For me, my two choices are Street Fighter or Lego Star Wars (which I'd rather get on PS3)... :/


----------



## SockHead (Mar 29, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Yea, I heard the frame rate on Asphalt sucked. I can't decide. For me, my two choices are Street Fighter or Lego Star Wars (which I'd rather get on PS3)... :/


 
Street Fighter IV is so much fun on 3DS! Get it


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 29, 2011)

Gahhh I want this so badly... But if I get it for my birthday, I won't have to worry about classes. =]

Today on the way to class I passed a guy playing it... It was torture. =_=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm with Ron on that one. I would have been able to buy it if I didn't get my new guitar, but I can always shoot for my birthday. Which is in August. The torture. e_e

I'll probably end up getting Street Fighter IV with it if no other games are out by then.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 29, 2011)

My 3DS and Street Fighter 4 are sitting at home waiting for me. Saturday afternoon I'll get to play it, can't wait!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 30, 2011)

I've added everyone who posted their Friend Code in this thread (as well as added them to the Nintendo 3DS Friend Code Directory thread).


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 2, 2011)

I got my 3DS on Thursday. Weird thing is that, it came broken. The 3D screen was blurry when i moved the 3D slider completely up :S. Toy's R Us gave me a new one yesterday and it worked just fine with Nintendogs. I also have SSF4. Will post my FC later. But for now I must say I'm thrilled playing with the 3D on. Its awesome.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got mine today, and I really REALLY love it. The only complaints I have, minor as they are...
1. I don't really like the placement of the stylus on the system.. Bit awkward to pull out
2. Haven't gotten used to the new positions of the start and select buttons
3. The 3D effect bothers my eyes a bit. I think it's paranoia because I don't want to wreck them + fatigue now, but eh.
Considering that's all I've found wrong so far, this is one of the best purchases I've made. Street Fighter is awesome, and I can't wait to get new games and see how far this system can go.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 3, 2011)

Double post. Nintendo just owned me. I took my 3DS with me on a walk to get some coins and I got 10 coins. Then, I spent them all and wanted some more, so I hopped on my treadmill and walked for 2 miles. When I got back on, I had no coins. It was then I realized that there's a 10 coin a day limit. Epic fail.


----------



## Brad (Apr 4, 2011)

Since OoT is most likely coming out in June, I'll either buy the bundle with the special edition 3DS (that they will most likely have), or just the game and a plain 3DS.


----------

